# Russian watch suggestions



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Alright guys, I've been needing a Russian watch to complete my collection. I just don't know them at all. I've looked at Vostok Europe but they're overpriced and almost none have bracelets. If I give you a couple generic parameters would you be willing to make some recommendations please?

- At least 44mm diameter not including crown.

- Under 400 USD (~350 British pounds)

- Prefer automatic.

- Has bracelet or at least straight lugs to accept a generic bracelet like watchadoo or strapcode.

- No cheap acrylic crystal, at least mineral, or have aftermarket support for Sapphire readily available.

Thanks a ton for any suggestions you might have!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> Alright guys, I've been needing a Russian watch to complete my collection. I just don't know them at all. I've looked at Vostok Europe but they're overpriced and almost none have bracelets. If I give you a couple generic parameters would you be willing to make some recommendations please?
> 
> - At least 44mm diameter not including crown.
> 
> ...


 I'm ignoring your parameters, because your missing out if you stick to them.

Check this lot out, the possibilities are endless.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/94938-amphibia-mod/&do=embed

and.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/vostok-amphibia

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amfibia

Iconic watch for around $50 -$60. Any scratches to the crystal are easily polished out, and I've never had any quality issues. The bracelets are [email protected] hair nippers.

One of many fitted with a solid link bracelet.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a side note if it matters to you that Vostok Europe aren't Russian, they're Lithuanian.

They did for a while use Vostok (ie. Russian) movements, but that was a while back and I don't think they still do.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I'm ignoring your parameters, because your missing out if you stick to them.
> 
> Check this lot out, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> ...


 I appreciate it.



Draygo said:


> Just a side note if it matters to you that Vostok Europe aren't Russian, they're Lithuanian.
> 
> They did for a while use Vostok (ie. Russian) movements, but that was a while back and I don't think they still do.


 Ohhhhhh I did not know that. That's good info. If never much cared about having a Russian watch before. But I recently noticed my collection has everything else iconic that I can think of except for one.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The only 44mm+ Russian watch I can think of that meets most of your criteria is the Vostok K39 Komandirskie available from Meranom: https://meranom.com/komandirskie/komandirskie-k39/

I've got one myself and have to say it's bloody lovely.

Although not automatic, there are quite a few large Poljot 3133 based chronographs around. It's a real classic Russian movement. Have a look here: https://www.poljot24.de/en/


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Just like to point out the cal 3133 is a modified version of the Valjoux 7734, made on the same machinery Poljot purchased from Valjoux in the 70's.

They increased the jewel count to 23 (chronograph gears jewelled) & increased the bph to 21,600 along with a glucydur balance.

IMO, a cracking timepiece for the money.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> The only 44mm+ Russian watch I can think of that meets most of your criteria is the Vostok K39 Komandirskie available from Meranom: https://meranom.com/komandirskie/komandirskie-k39/
> 
> I've got one myself and have to say it's bloody lovely.
> 
> Although not automatic, there are quite a few large Poljot 3133 based chronographs around. It's a real classic Russian movement. Have a look here: https://www.poljot24.de/en/


 Closest suggestion so far. Very nice watches here the 35 and 39. But I have to meet my criteria. Otherwise no value for me.

Thanks to all whom have offered suggestions regardless.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

So maybe you fellers can fill me in, because it seems that Russian companies either aren't producing anything anymore or they don't seem to make what everyone else does. Because my parameters are very wide and easily achieved by the very vast majority of Swiss, Chinese and Japanese companies.

Germs seem to as well. Most the expensive and boutique brands offer big sizes, Sapphire and bracelets. At least half the cheapies do to. It's popular these days so why wouldn't they?

But Russies just don't. Most of them are tiny, thin, and on some cheap hollow or folded link bracelet, or worse, leather. At least mostly only the old stuff has acrylic while modern employs at least mineral, thank goodness. What's that all about? I really want one but I will not sacrifice my requirements. It's what I like in watches.

So while I definitely appreciate all recommendations, those disregarding my parameters are worthless to me because I won't buy something I don't like. I loathe acrylic. I loathe small watches. I can stomach leather but those I have with leather I never wear because it's leather. A metal bracelet is just more manly to me. More rugged. Also more classy as far as I'm concerned.

Anyway, thanks again for those willing to try to help. It's truly not me being difficult, as I've clearly illustrated, I'm very easy for most.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There's still a few Russian companies producing decent watches and I for one I'm glad they aren't producing what everyone else does because that's what makes a lot of them quintessentially Russian! Apart from Vostok, they're never going to compete price-wise with the large, mass-producing Swiss and Japanese companies.

Take Raketa for example. They make a 43mm watch divers watch with sapphire, bracelet, automatic in-house movement (and how many Swiss companies can manage that under £1K?) and 400m water resistance. It'll cost you about £900 though...










You could buy a Denissov Free Rider for $400 (45mm, sapphire etc) but then it has a Miyota automatic movement which, in my eyes anyway, sort of ruins the "Russian-ness" about it. I don't suppose it's any different from buying a German watch with a Swiss movement in it though (which the vast majority have - especially at the cheaper end of the spectrum)










Don't give up yet. Because Russia!

I'll add that personally I can't stand mineral crystals - they scratch too easily while being too difficult to polish. Acrylic however - piece of p*ss to get them looking new again with a bit of polywatch. If it's good enough for the Omega Speedmaster...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> So maybe you fellers can fill me in, because it seems that Russian companies either aren't producing anything anymore or they don't seem to make what everyone else does.


 That's what makes them appealing to those who appreciate something different.

as already said, check out this guy's stuff, he's not the cheapest, but his reputation is solid.

https://www.poljot24.de/en/

Maybe Russian watches are not for you. :yes:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> There's still a few Russian companies producing decent watches and I for one I'm glad they aren't producing what everyone else does because that's what makes a lot of them quintessentially Russian! Apart from Vostok, they're never going to compete price-wise with the large, mass-producing Swiss and Japanese companies.
> 
> Take Raketa for example. They make a 43mm watch divers watch with sapphire, bracelet, automatic in-house movement (and how many Swiss companies can manage that under £1K?) and 400m water resistance. It'll cost you about £900 though...
> 
> ...


 Yeah acrylic are WAYYYYY too high of maintenance and I've never scratched a mineral so I take zero issue with one.

I don't get the acrylic love. I value my time far too much to sit around polishing my watches. I don't accept things that need maintaining in my life. Aside from necessity like the once a year oil change in my car. I'd rather things work and last or be easily disposable. So I stuck very very very firm to my parameters no matter what.

That said I thank you for the suggestions. Beautiful watch of yours the!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

JayDeep said:


> I don't accept things that need maintaining in my life.


 Don't you have a wife? :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Don't you have a wife? :laugh:


 My wife maintains me. :laughing2dw:

And polishes my watches.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Don't you have a wife? :laugh:


 Girlfriend and yes very similar, but I take pleasure in polishing her.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Live Dangerously! :yes:

Buy yourself a Boctok or Raketa or Poljot for a few quid and get used to the slight quirkiness of them, change the folded link bracelet(s) or straps :thumbs_up: for something you like and can live with (NATO style or similar) and enjoy!

Bit of research and you could even manage all three just for fun! Throw in a Slava Doctor's watch with the double barrell main spring and you'll have a good cross section of ICONIC Russkis for not a lot of money! :swoon:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Just buy an Amphibia 090. Plenty big enough and a Russian classic.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a couple.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russian-military-watch-VOSTOK-Komandirskie-Mens-Fashion-VC-390638-39-/112213645993?hash=item1a20745aa9:g:000AAOSwB09YOv76

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russian-military-watch-VOSTOK-Komandirskie-Mens-Fashion-VC-390635-39-/112213642758?hash=item1a20744e06:gGcAAOSwux5YOwCF


----------

